
Help Fight the Virus: Devs, Designers, Marketers, Businesspeople - silexia
http://holdonhelpisontheway.com
======
silexia
Just a bit more information on this project: The core problem I am seeing in
the coronavirus response is a lack of global logistics planning. My hope is
that we can build tools to fill in those gaps. Lots of people want to help and
there are lots of unused equipment and supplies sitting idle. Lots of
hospitals and regions are in desperate need of help and not getting it. I hope
to connect the two.

